# German Shepherd Handbook by Michael Tapscott



## tds73 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has read this and if so, is it worth the investment?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What were you looking for in a book? 

And I'd have to say any book stating:



> *"This Information-Packed Book Will Be Your Complete 'Bible' To Choosing, Understanding, Training & Caring For Your German Shepherd - You'll Learn How To Get That 'Best Friend' Relationship With Your German Shepherd, That Most Dog Owners Can Only Dream Of Having"*


I'd be leery of. 

How old is your dog? What do you want to do with it? How have dog classes been going so far?????????????????????

aw:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is no such thing as training secrets that only a few people hold and control, but will reveal to you for a price. 

Training is common sense and anyone can learn from any number of available sources. 

Not saying that the e-book isn't full of useful information - just that it burns me when people use the "training secrets revealed" marketing ploy to sell a product. I'd be really surprised if there were real training secrets in there that work 100% that no one has heard about yet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just like The Perfect Dog I don't buy into this type of advertising. They use methods that have been around forever and claim them as their own.


----------



## tds73 (Aug 26, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee,
I have posted a brief summary under the training post of what it is we are looking to do. I will copy and paste it here, I have not had much feedback in the other post. 


Hello,
I have been searching and having a hard time coming up with what I am looking for. Maybe it is my search methods. Anyways, I was wondering if there was maybe a sticky or some sort of polls for training videos and books. 
Our new puppy comes home on Oct. 20 and we are trying to get prepared. This is our second GSD, we lost our first one in February at 15 years old. He was great. But as always, thinking back there are things/areas we would like to improve on with the new one. The research can get so overwhelming. Maybe we are lazy, but we would prefer to get a couple good videos on training verses books. Don't get me wrong, we have a couple books, and plan on a couple more. We would just like to get an idea on the most suggested ones in both categories. 
To clarify, we do not plan to show or train as a service dog, just a part of the family that is enjoyable to take out in public and outdoors and have him respect us and our wishes and for him to be safe and not be worried he is going to go "deaf" and take off. 
We are willing to put in the time and do a more advanced training and maybe work in some more advanced commands, like guard, for example. 
we will take him to local training classes, especially for the socialization aspects, but I think we are looking for something more than they will offer.
We just want to be as prepared as possible when he arrives home and get started right away, headed in the right direction.
One more thing I wanted to add, I say "we" a lot, it is my wife and I, I don't read a lot saying anything about your dog listening to both of you or anyone, seems all training/tips refer to "your dog responds to YOU". Maybe there is some insight somewhere on two person training?
Sorry for that long winded first post. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think you'll get TONS of info if you go into the puppy section and start reading, as well as the FAQ section (even if it's not your first GSD, the info is great).

Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Meanwhile, I'm moving this into the puppy section so you may get more help there.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I got alot of great tips from the Monks of New Skete books How to be your dogs Best Friend and The Art of Raising a Puppy.

Both of which I thought were very good. (Like everything you take what you like from it and move on)


----------

